# Eclipse source collection



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is what I have-

7001 and 7002 screens complete

2 2301dsp units

1 EQS1001DSP unit

1 5962 in dash changer

54420, 55040, 55430 and 55060 CD head units

4422r tape deck

I will take some high quality photos soon for anyone who wants to see this stuff. I was never an eclipse dealer (or worked for one) back in the day and would love help finding manuals and installation/setup information particularly on the DSP units. 

Trying to weigh my options for what to install right now in my own car too. Obviously, the 55060 is going in. I'm not against installing 2 or 3 units and a processor though... although, I don't really need the processing either.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well yeah, we want to see some pics.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

ECD415 and 510 here...had tons of other ECDs and the whole DDL system.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

silence said:


> Here is what I have-
> 
> 7001 and 7002 screens complete
> 
> ...


I always wondered about these. Well the changers. I have an 8052 and wondered if I could simply just plug in a changer with the connecting LAN cable and plug it into power and go. Or do I need anything else to make it work with a changer? They come up on eBay off and on.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So what, are these going to be for sale or just teasing us lol....


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm really not trying to do that, I'll get pictures up though so it's less of a tease! Good ones too. I'm not currently trying to sell anything, rather want to use as much of it as possible.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

movingzachb said:


> I always wondered about these. Well the changers. I have an 8052 and wondered if I could simply just plug in a changer with the connecting LAN cable and plug it into power and go. Or do I need anything else to make it work with a changer? They come up on eBay off and on.


Should be just plug and play, so to speak.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've had a CD8454, a few CD8455's, and a couple CD7000's. All have been sold though. I sold my last CD8455 earlier this year.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've had a CD8443, CD8455 and an AVN6620. I miss my 8455 something bad. A brother of mine has an ECD-415 in box. I'm the only one to use it for about 6 weeks. Not even he has used yet to this day. He said he'd sell it to me when he's ready to.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

silence said:


> Here is what I have-
> 
> 7001 and 7002 screens complete
> 
> ...


I like Eclipse too...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/164489-one-brand-fanatic-eclipse.html 
I actually have a bunch more stuff I didn't post in that thread. I was never a dealer either. Just love their pre-2005 stuff. I was sold when I was barely a teenager. I was already putting "systems" in my moms car and went to the local dealer to grab some used cd's. An Eclipse rep was in there with one of those plastic molded 4 seat demo vehicles with the trunk area to hold the sub. The owner of the shop knew me well and told the rep to demo the stuff for me (he didn't want to because I was only 12 or 13). Reluctantly he did. He started out by popping a cd in the dash and then leaned back, pulled his leg up and kicked the dash multiple times. The cd never skipped. I was amazed. Most people had not heard of 60 second memory buffer at that point. Nobody advertised anti skip at all then. Secondly, he opened the curtain on the store window. The sun slipped through the glass in it's normal blinding manner, yet I could still see the display on the head unit. The beautiful vacuum display. Back then you could never see displays in the sun. I was sold for life. 
Any product info you need I can probably help you with.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Silence, 

As you started this 4 days ago we are wondering where are our pictures?

Sincerly,
Eclipse Fans


----------

